# 200A Service Wire Size



## CamKiyomi (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey all, I'm building a house that is going to require a 200A service. I was going to use Aluminum TECK direct buried to feed the service. The run is approx 200ft from hydro connections to my meter base. Unsure if I should run 250kcm or 350kcm mainly because of the voltage drop as I know the amperage capacity for both of these sizes will suffice. Interested in hearing everyone's thoughts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SVElectric (May 21, 2021)

Let’s hear your thoughts on the voltage drop calculation you completed.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

